# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  به هم ریختن فونتها در موقع چاپ با Active Report

## Mr.Moghadam

سلام
یه گزارش با اکتیو ریپورت ساختم که همه چیزش درست کار میکنه اما وقتی پرینت میگیرم همه فنتها به هم میریزی اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید.
در ضمن گزینه RTL رو هم درست کردم نشد
ممنون

----------


## M * M * A

سلام
بهضی از پرینتر ها کامپوننت گزارش گیری رو پشتیبانی نمی کنن.
من خودم چندین برنامه فروختم که همشون درست چاپ می کردن.
ولی این اخریه فونت ها رو پشتیبانی نکرد.
از آخر مجبور شدم export کنم بهexcel

----------


## mn_zandy63

> سلام
> یه گزارش با اکتیو ریپورت ساختم که همه چیزش درست کار میکنه اما وقتی پرینت میگیرم همه فنتها به هم میریزی اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید.
> در ضمن گزینه RTL رو هم درست کردم نشد
> ممنون


خیلی احتمالش ضعیفه که مشکل از فونتهات باشه، ولی از چه فونتهایی استفاده میکنی؟

----------


## ASKaffash

> سلام
> یه گزارش با اکتیو ریپورت ساختم که همه چیزش درست کار میکنه اما وقتی پرینت میگیرم همه فنتها به هم میریزی اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید.
> در ضمن گزینه RTL رو هم درست کردم نشد
> ممنون


 سلام
یک Bug در اکتیو ریپورت است ولی راه حلش را من پیدا کردم:
برای رشته های فارسی باید فونت حتما Italic باشد دیگر روی Printer قاطی نمی کند

----------


## Mr.Moghadam

سلام
ممنون از راهنماییتون
من از فونتهای سری B استفاده میکنم ولی از فونتها نیست چون حتی Tohoma هم همین مشکل رو داشت.




> برای رشته های فارسی باید فونت حتما Italic باشد دیگر روی Printer قاطی نمی کند


اینو امتحان میکنم خبر میدم

در ضمن دوستان من با Fast report هم همین مشکل رو دارم.البته نسخه دات نت

----------

